# NEW TO RAISING PIGS, NEED SOME HELP ! ! !



## mountainman811 (Mar 18, 2011)

We are getting 3 pigs, 2 for ourselves and one we are raising for my nephew. We are planning on using them for meat. My question is, what is the best feed for nice lean tasty meat and not alot of lard? What type of pigs? And whats the easiest way to keep the pens clean, bedding etc??? I was planning on doin an electric fence, being we have coyotes around. I think we would be getting them already weened. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## farmerswifega (Mar 21, 2011)

Firstly, let me say that lean and tasty are often at odds as it's the fat that gives the meat it's flavor. But since lean is the goal I'd go with a Berkshire, Duroc, Red Wattle, or Hereford pig. As for feed, you need to try to stay away from corn as much as possible to keep them lean - go with a higher protien lower energy feed. Good lugk with your new venture!




dostersheritagefarm.com


----------

